# '87 Ford 1910 2-stage clutch and linkage



## Wrenchnsax (Feb 26, 2021)

New to me tractor (yes, another guy with a bunch of spring projects ahead). First stage (drive train clutch throwout) works perfectly. Second stage does nothing! There's no movement of the linkage which should throw out the PTO clutch (when the foot pedal is further down). I just can't seem to reverse engineer this - it's like there's a piece missing that should hit the pin and rotate the axle with the small lever arm to move the linkage but nothing hits that pin; and the collar which does rotate (to which the foot pedal is welded) appears smooth, it's not ike something broke off. When I disengaged the linkage the arm in the back (going into the PTO drive assembly) the arm popped back about an inch, and I can move it forward by hand - it moves back by some internal spring (giving me hope the internals are ok). I hit the small arm which I think is just plain stuck, lightly with a brass hammer - no movement. Thought before I hit it harder that I'd see if you experts could give me some advice. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I may be wrong but I think you're a bit confused as to what you expect to see happening. The PTO portion of the clutch is part of the clutch assembly, and operates with the same pedal and linkage as the transmission clutch. What I see in your photo is the base of the clutch pedal where it pivots on brake cross shaft. That pedal, the rod below it and the return spring above it are all that's involved with clutch operation. At least as far as what's shown in your photo. The shaft, pin and short arm with the rod going toward the rear are part of the left brake, and have nothing to do with the PTO.


----------



## Wrenchnsax (Feb 26, 2021)

Fedup said:


> I may be wrong but I think you're a bit confused as to what you expect to see happening. The PTO portion of the clutch is part of the clutch assembly, and operates with the same pedal and linkage as the transmission clutch. What I see in your photo is the base of the clutch pedal where it pivots on brake cross shaft. That pedal, the rod below it and the return spring above it are all that's involved with clutch operation. At least as far as what's shown in your photo. The shaft, pin and short arm with the rod going toward the rear are part of the left brake, and have nothing to do with the PTO.


Oh my! After a long day cutting and welding (patching the loader bucket) I thought I was out of the shop for the day. But when I saw your reply, I threw on my boots, rushed back out, and pressed the left brake. Low and behold, the linkage I had thought was PTO, moved just fine, proving your reply is correct. Mystery solved - many thanks.
But, as often happens, one fact leads to another question. What sent me to that linkage in the first place is the PTO clutch doesn't fully throw out - there's a grind that sends a chill down my spine every time I engage the PTO. I think there's about an inch of freeplay to the drive train clutch, which I think is about right. I could probably tighten that a bit to help the PTO throw out a bit more, but is there a way to tighten the PTO throw out independently?? Many thanks again.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Unfortunately there's no easy answer to your dilemma. While I believe an inch of free play is probably about right, I would try decreasing that to almost nothing. At least just for test purposes. If that makes any difference in clutch operation then maybe you have something to work with. On the other hand, if it makes no difference, then the problem is deeper than pedal adjustment. Without knowing more of the history of the problem I won't guess as to the cause, but it could be one of a few different things. One, the PTO drive disc could be stuck to one of the pressure plates. Two, the internal adjustment of the PTO stage could have reached the point where there just isn't quite enough travel to fully release. Three, there may be an issue with some of the release levers, springs, or other parts within the clutch assembly. If the problem is number two, there is an access on the side of the clutch housing through which that can be done, but most likely the loader mounting frame covers it up. Truthfully, I've had very limited success with that adjustment actually solving the problem for very long, if at all. If the disc is stuck, there is a chance you can break it loose if you're resourceful, as there is no set procedure or special tool for the task. Worst case, it's a split job and clutch repair or replacement.


----------



## Wrenchnsax (Feb 26, 2021)

Fedup said:


> Unfortunately there's no easy answer to your dilemma. While I believe an inch of free play is probably about right, I would try decreasing that to almost nothing. At least just for test purposes. If that makes any difference in clutch operation then maybe you have something to work with. On the other hand, if it makes no difference, then the problem is deeper than pedal adjustment. Without knowing more of the history of the problem I won't guess as to the cause, but it could be one of a few different things. One, the PTO drive disc could be stuck to one of the pressure plates. Two, the internal adjustment of the PTO stage could have reached the point where there just isn't quite enough travel to fully release. Three, there may be an issue with some of the release levers, springs, or other parts within the clutch assembly. If the problem is number two, there is an access on the side of the clutch housing through which that can be done, but most likely the loader mounting frame covers it up. Truthfully, I've had very limited success with that adjustment actually solving the problem for very long, if at all. If the disc is stuck, there is a chance you can break it loose if you're resourceful, as there is no set procedure or special tool for the task. Worst case, it's a split job and clutch repair or replacement.


OK, better to be informed of potential issues than to have no idea. At least I have some options to try and other points to be looked into. I find your "handle" (Fedup) to be curious because you have been nothing less than patient and informative. Many thanks again.


----------

